
Yourbot – I am as smart as my users. Teach me something and make me smarter - ekimkaya
http://www.yourbot.com
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Curious about the history of its development.

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

